
Trent Reznor's original Quake soundtrack re-issued on vinyl - tosh
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1306279981459308546
======
wodenokoto
I didn’t find any liner notes when following the link. Am I misunderstanding
something?

~~~
kencausey
I too am confused. But then there is this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24495244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24495244)

I read this earlier and couldn't find a date on it. Frankly it felt like it
was written many years ago. But maybe instead it was just written for a
context I was not aware of at the time.

